# Looking for a boom light stand



## tecboy (May 9, 2017)

I have been browsing for a boom light stand that fits my Flashpoint monolight.  I see some are detachable arm.  Can anyone steers me to the right direction?  I'm not sure which one I should buy.


----------



## table1349 (May 10, 2017)

Something like this: Manfrotto 085BS Heavy-Duty Boom and Stand (Black) 085BS B&H

That is one of the problems with buying monolights instead of pack lights, they are much heavier requiring much heavier stands, especially for boom arms.


----------



## Derrel (May 10, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Something like this: Manfrotto 085BS Heavy-Duty Boom and Stand (Black) 085BS B&H
> 
> That is one of the problems with buying monolights instead of pack lights, they are much heavier requiring much heavier stands, especially for boom arms.



I have two of the above rolling boom stands, with 15.5 lb. counterweights: VERY rugged, sturdy. OIne from 1986, the other from 2007, both have held up well. Strong and heavy enough to use as a background papper roll support on the boom arm, with the heavy counterweight added. Handles heavy lights. BUT---the above might be bigger and heavier than you really need. SOmething like a Kupo or Avenger "C-stand" and a three or four foot boom arm and a five pouind counterweight might be what you want? Not sure what you want the boom for: there are light, heavy, and medium-duty boom arms available, but the C-stand and short arm "might" be all you need. For example--do you really NEED the boom stand to have rolling wheels?


----------



## table1349 (May 10, 2017)

Just make sure it is rated to hold the weight of your monolight and any modifiers attached to it.  The problem with cheap light booms is they can either have boom creep or just not hold the weight at all.  Booms are like tripods.  Buy stronger than you need to compensate for the stresses on the boom arm.


----------



## tecboy (May 10, 2017)

> Not sure what you want the boom for:



I try to photograph small dog.  The boom light stand is seem very handy to hold a large soft box over the dog's head.


----------



## Dave442 (May 10, 2017)

A c-stand would handle that just fine.


----------



## tirediron (May 10, 2017)

I have one of these as part of my 'travelling' kit.  It's well made and relatively sturdy, but I only use it with a <3lb MW3R head as a hairlight; I don't think I'd want to hang a monolight and large modifier off the end of it at full extension.  Any time I need something like that, I use a C-Stand.


----------



## tirediron (May 10, 2017)

Dave442 said:


> A c-stand would handle that just fine.


Hey!  Get outta my head!


----------



## tecboy (May 10, 2017)

How heavy the sandbag should I get to secure the boom or C-stand.  I don't want a boom or C-stand tips over and hit a poor little doggie.


----------



## tirediron (May 10, 2017)

I use a 12 lb weight on mine.  It's more about making sure the weight is in the right place and the boom is positioned correctly with respect to the legs of the stand about how heavy it is.


----------



## table1349 (May 10, 2017)

In your part of the world there should not be too much of a problem looking around for a good used boom stand.  The one I have is overkill, with twin adjustment wheels, one to raise and lower the arm and one to adjust the head. I got it for a song used.  Less than the boom I linked to.  Very similar to this but not near as pretty since it was used.


----------



## chuasam (May 30, 2017)

I use Matthews CStand. Heavy AF
maybe I should work out more.


----------

